# Fly rod value?



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I got a reddington fly rod from a buddy a few years ago and I don't fly fish it's sat on the shelf for to long so it's gotta go, but I don't really know what it's worth any suggestions?


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

*bumpus*
Asking...redington fly rod: Search Result | eBay

Sold...redington fly rod: Search Result | eBay


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Has the rod been used? (handle cork looks clean), Did it come with reel & line? Case?

If new, start at $150.00 or ask for offers.

Mike


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah it's new with a reel its got the main line on it but no leader


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

A brand new Reddington Crosswater Combo is $150. It is a 4-piece rod. Yours is obviously a 2-piece.

Reddington also makes much more expensive gear.









Redington Crosswater Combo Fly Rod


The new CROSSWATER is an easy-to-cast, medium-fast action graphite fly rod, ideal for the new fly angler. 4-piece models offer flexibility for the angler on the go, and options to buy single rods or complete outfits make it easy to get started fly fishing. Models The 476 CROSSWATER is perfect...




aventuron.com


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

$80


----------

